# 2005 GTO clutch pedal



## cobra390 (Nov 20, 2005)

Does anyone out there make an offset clutch pedal so that when shifting you can place your foot onto the foot rest without hanging on the clutch. Essencially bring the pedal 2 inches to the right


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I have not heard of one in 12 months of owning my GTO. You may have to fabricate one on your own.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

fabrication can be a good thing too!


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

cobra390 said:


> Does anyone out there make an offset clutch pedal so that when shifting you can place your foot onto the foot rest without hanging on the clutch. Essencially bring the pedal 2 inches to the right


He must have wide feet cuz i don't have that prob! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

I got fairly wide feet and I didnt have that problem either!


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*I hear ya......*

I've got a size 12 and I have the same exact problem. 

BigMike: The GTO's have a VERY narrow space between the clutch and the (newly added for 05) dead pedal. 

Its slowly becoming the #1 annoyance of my Goat. (The longer I drive this car, the more it seems its not kind to people over 6'2"!!! But who cares, its got an LS2)


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> I've got a size 12 and I have the same exact problem.
> 
> BigMike: The GTO's have a VERY narrow space between the clutch and the (newly added for 05) dead pedal.
> 
> Its slowly becoming the #1 annoyance of my Goat. (The longer I drive this car, the more it seems its not kind to people over 6'2"!!! But who cares, its got an LS2)


6' 2" with size 15 shoes and the only way I get my foot on the floor to the left of the clutch is to bring it back and then under the pedal and to the left. With the left side of my shoe rubbing the kick panel the right side of my shoe will happily depress the clutch. Very annoying.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

dag, you a big boy aint ya? I am 6'3 with a size 13 foot


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

big_mike said:


> dag, you a big boy aint ya? I am 6'3 with a size 13 foot


"How big a boy are ya'?"

Quote: Roy D. Mercer


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

I love that CD !!!!


----------



## cobra390 (Nov 20, 2005)

*GTO Clutch Pedal*

Thanks for the replies. I do not own a goat but would like to when the bank account allows it. Test drove the car and like everything else except for that darn pedal. I guess it wouldn't cost to much to have one made but I thought by now someone would be offering a replacement.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm 6'3" wearing 13W shoes, and I've found that the accelerator pedal needs to move to the left about ½". The pedal doesn't rest in the middle of my foot with my foot touching the trans tunnel.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

you guys could get wider, or narrower pedals custom made. Its nothing but a piece of plastic down there.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

How small are those aussie's feet anyway? Man! I feel like a linebacker in the car sometimes.


----------

